# Leed ga



## Lhaney (Jan 30, 2012)

Anybody recently go for their GA Exam, I'm looking for some good study guides any recommendations.


----------



## melkoj (Jul 24, 2011)

Georgia Plumbers Association has a great program. If you take class seriously and do all the homework/studying you will pass no problem. I got a 96% on my unrestricted masters several years ago after his classes.


----------

